# Booby Trap Fishing Team/ Rik Jacobson Auction #2 Lets do it again !



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Here is another chance to be a guest on a Booby Trap Swordfishing adventure ( 52' Viking) .. We are going to auction off another trip for Riks benefit... *This trip is for one person to be a guest on the Booby Trap during August-Sept. 2012.. There is no cash value, the trip can not be traded or sold and you must be 18 years old or older to bid on the trip... If you haven't been offshore before this trip is prob not for you... We don't come in for Sea Sick people.. This trip will be taken on short notice and will be 2-5 days long with no guarantees and no refunds if you win the bid you are donating to Rik and his Family and are invited with us as a guest and one of the anglers on the trip... Please know that being an angler can be hard work and you will be part of the crew so you need to be willing to crank on the reel ... ALOT.... *The trip we just auction off we caught 14 Swordfish upto 300 lbs plus wahoo, cheachadas, and tile fish and this trip we hope to double or triple that on swords !!!* All food, drinks, tackle, fuel, ice, and bait is included you just need to bring YOU..:mpd:... We had a blast on the last trip and look forward to raising a pile of money for Rik and his family on this one meeting some new friends and catching lots of fish...* The auction will end this coming Sunday Aug. 12th 2012- 4 days from now at NOON....* Time to Get Tight Again... Remember Short notice on this trip !!!! Let raise some more money here for Rik and the Family.... Scot Hunter will contact the winning bidder for payment ... Place your bids on this thread and lets help get Rik and family back on thier feet so they can focus on the issues at hand.. We are looking forward to meeting some new great folks as we did last trip here on 2cool... What a great site with great people... !!! Get Well Rik.. *Lets start the bidding... *Thanks Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish I could play, but KUDOS to The Booby Trap for raising the bar!! :cheers: UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## Reel Intimidator (May 28, 2008)

$500


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't stand to see those pictures without
Me in them!!! 1000$ to get it started.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

love to be on the Booby Trap again.. don't think my $1500 will make it tho.. lets give ot a shot... $1500


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Best $$$ you will ever spend! Y'all better get on it! :cheers:


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Totally awsome brett*

I thought about posting Un-believable, but only about a second and remembered "This Is Brett Holden and the Booby Trap Crew". Brett, You're Heart has Poured out and Hasn't stopped since I've known you. I'm Proud to Know People like you.

B.P.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

$2,000 suckas!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

$2500.........bidding over, lets go!!!


----------



## Hotwater (May 4, 2010)

$3000


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow Brett and guys that is pretty awesome of you all to do this again!! FISH ON!! guys FISH ON!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*You and The Crew are Awesome!!*

I cannot believe you are doing it again to raise more money. The play-by-play was fun but going to give it a shot this time!!!!

I bid $3250 to GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

WOW,

I was wondering how you were going to top the last trip, This unselfish gesture takes the cake.

Matt


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got my order in from LP and talked to Tim... He said that LP is going to donate a swordfishing package to the winning bidder







.. Leader, Lights and the Hooks !!!! That is added to the winning bid on the Booby Trap ... Thanks Tim and LP.. Even our 2cool friends from Florida are stepping up for Rik . Capt. Ahab PS... Here is my order from today...


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That is awesome!! All the goodies!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

$3,500 and a purple squid hat


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Get ready SUCKA'S*

Ive fished hard core for 25 years & the BOOBYTRAP crew talk me more n 4 days than I could ave learned in 5 years on my own.........u will stay tight!!!!!!!!!!

Green 2 ya AHAB:clover:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Unbelievable brett! I'll be at riks house in about 10 minutes. He's not gonna believe this


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

When you have some free time. You should let me take you over for a quick visit


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ill give you a ring if I can get away I would love to meet Rik he is a fishing legend just look at how many people he has helped teach how to fish and how many friends are stepping up !... I love this pic and it has the LP in it so Im posting it here too(pics from the first auction trip)..Thanks again *LP for the donation *. Lets keep the bidding going !... Capt. Ahab


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow!!!!

Awesome job Brett and crew! Very gracious of you guys

Wish I had enough time off work to play


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*I'm In*

Gotta learn how to catch those pointy nose fish somehow. Put me in for $4,000.

Captain Bill


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buzzard bill said:


> Gotta learn how to catch those pointy nose fish somehow. *Put me in for $4,000.*
> 
> Captain Bill


* Very cool Bill !!! Its climbing !!! Time for tightness !!! Capt. Ahab*


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Bueller? Bueller?*

Mighty quiet out there this morning. . . Come on guys, this is a great deal. Let's get some competitive bids going.

Josh, aka "Fish Tails", I know you want this. Maybe Captain Ahab will let us both bid / win and then we can have a fish-off or starburst eating contest to see who gets the LP stuff. We can't let Wompam and Angler Joe be the only ones to get mug shots with big swords on the Booby Trap.

Come on guys - this is for Rik and Mary.:work:

Captain Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

*LP Donation*

Hey Guys, here is the stuff that we are donating to the winner of the auction:

1- Fast Disco Electralume
1- Slow Disco Electralume
1- Mardi-Gras Electralume
1- Blue Electralume
1- Green Electralume
2- 100yd coils #300 mono
2- 100yd coils #250 mono
10- Assorted Diamond lights (Blue, Green, White, Purple)
1 Box of 9/0 J Night Time hooks
10 LL snaps
2 Long sleeve shirts (white for day black for night)

Total value is over $500

The winning bidder will now have the knowlege AND the gear to go get tight after this trip.

This is a once in a lifetime opportunity to fish with these guys. Not only will you learn a ton, but have a great time doing it.

TIME TO GET TIGHT BOYS!!!!!!

-Tim


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Awsome Add on from L.P.*

Some good Stuff right there...And remember, The Winners Will get All of This You Ever Wanted..And then You'll be ALL ATE UP with Sword Fishing.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

It's lunch time and I'm all out of swordfish!!! $4500


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Fresh Out Of Swordfish Myself*

See your $4,500 and will bump that to $4,750.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

buzzard bill said:


> See your $4,500 and will bump that to $4,750.


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

Get it Capt Bill!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

You guys are all awesome it is a great cause. Capt.Bill you are the man good luck my brother go get em!!!!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*God bless RIK & BOOBYTRAP crew*

Awesome


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Booby Trap Is Awesome Indeed*

Captain Ahab and the Booby Trap team are indeed an awesome "fish finding - fish grinding" combo. Hopefully one or more of us bidders will be able to join their awesomeness on the next trip out. Hint, hint . . .


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Trip 1 video ... Wampum and Angler Joe Get Tight Suckas !!! Don't Stop the Bidding !!! Its Time for Tightness !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2
Freaking awsome video Brett. Thats fishin right there.


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

Great trip! Way to step up guys, can I donate my boat for a trip! You know your on the booby trap and the fishing Is hot when you need a restoration fan on to keep you cool. That's not getting tight that's staying tight! Great video, who wants a 23 ft proline! Stay tight suckas


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Very Nice*

Man that video wore me out just watching it. There is some big time grinding going on. What do you estimate the biggest fish weighed in at?

Captain Bill


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buzzard bill said:


> Man that video wore me out just watching it. There is some big time grinding going on. What do you estimate the biggest fish weighed in at?
> 
> Captain Bill


Around 300-325 :/... No really big ones but alot of nice fish this trip... I cant remember 7-8-9 or so over 200 lbs and up to 300...


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Awesome Video. I love the "Bulls on Parade".........The wash down scene reminded me of Pulp Fiction where "The Wolf" washes down Vince and Jewels......"Yall have been to County right?"


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Way cool guys, thanks for posting it up!! FISH ON!!


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

If that doesn't get the bidding going I don't know what will!!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Get ready SUCKAS!!!!!!*

Awesome video bro, I love it, starfish was awesome (lmao) ........ Now I am thoroughly depressed, need some blue water & tightness.........congrats to the next individuals that get to make history with my broadbill brotha's!!!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Love the wash down scene, awesome video


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> Around 300-325 :/... No really big ones but alot of nice fish this trip... I cant remember 7-8-9 or so over 200 lbs and up to 300...


It's August , look at the logs. More big fish this time of year. The winner will get sore arms for sure.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buzzard bill said:


> *See your $4,500 and will bump that to $4,750.[/*QUOTE] Nice Bill !!!!* :bounce:BIDDING ENDS SUNDAY AT NOON THIS AUCTION IS STILL GOING!!! :bounce:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joker's Wild (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome video. Looks like everyone had a BLAST!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

I have only one thing to say! CONO!!!!:texasflag
Y'all are awesmome Sucka!!! God bless your anglers for what they did for Rik!:brew2:

DL


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks like I'm still in the lead! You guys underestimate the intangible value of that hat!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok ... Lots of PMs and emails about trip... This is not really a charter more of a n angler oppertunity as a guest to learn ... The trip is for a guest to learn and be part of the team trying to break records... Im getting a lot of PMs about extra people for extra money... We will take the first place bidder as part of the team and the second place bidder if they match the first... We may even take a third place bidder if they match the top bid also... ( we are doing this to raise as much money for Rik and his family as we can) ... The top bidder will get the LP package.... So if you want to bid as top bidder and take another person bid your top bid twice .... If you want to take 2 people bid top bid and post I will match my own bid 2 more times ... I'm getting piles of emails and PMs about this... We do not schedule this trip by dates... Only by weather windows and we will call you 1-3 days max before leaving the dock so make sure your schedule works before bidding... I hope I got all this right :/:/:/??? Thanks everyone and let's get the bidding up!!! Capt. Ahab Get Tight Suckas ! Ps there is no refunds if you can't make one of the trips this is a benefit! Think I got it all ..


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

That was a great video- what a trip you guys; congrats!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Need More Bidders*

Ok guys. This is unbelievable. Looks like Brett has opened the door - again - for multiple fishermen (up to 3) to all go on this trip so long as each person matches the top bid. This is a chance to go on a trip of a lifetime, be part of record breaking swordfishing history and help Rik and Mary all at the same time!

The top bid (right now) is $4,750. I just spoke with Joey aka "Cat Tales" and he is willing to match $4,750. We just need one more courageous 2cooler to join us. Heck, we not only need your money but also your muscle to help crank those big swords up to the boat.

The bidding stops at noon tomorrow. Will anyone else step up to the plate and join me and Joey?

Captain Bill


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

buzzard bill said:


> Ok guys. This is unbelievable. Looks like Brett has opened the door - again - for multiple fishermen (up to 3) to all go on this trip so long as each person matches the top bid. This is a chance to go on a trip of a lifetime, be part of record breaking swordfishing history and help Rik and Mary all at the same time!
> 
> The top bid (right now) is $4,750. I just spoke with Joey aka "Cat Tales" and he is willing to match $4,750. We just need one more courageous 2cooler to join us. Heck, we not only need your money but also your muscle to help crank those big swords up to the boat.
> 
> ...


:mpd:Rock on!!!!!!! History making for sure, a life changing experience for sure.
Go get tight SUCKAS!!!!!:mpd:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buzzard bill said:


> *Ok guys. This is unbelievable. Looks like Brett has opened the door - again - for multiple fishermen (up to 3) to all go on this trip so long as each person matches the top bid. This is a chance to go on a trip of a lifetime, be part of record breaking swordfishing history and help Rik and Mary all at the same time!*
> 
> *The top bid (right now) is $4,750. I just spoke with Joey aka "Cat Tales" and he is willing to match $4,750. We just need one more courageous 2cooler to join us. Heck, we not only need your money but also your muscle to help crank those big swords up to the boat.*
> 
> ...


* Just over 12 hours left !!! Time to Get Tight Suckas ! 



*


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Three hours to go
Who will it be?
All I can say is that, I wish it were me!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Ditto!!*



BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Three hours to go
> Who will it be?
> All I can say is that, I wish it were me!


I could not have said it any better I spent all day yesterday thinking about selling my LP for the chance to be apart of the history making trip with the BOOBYTRAP!!! hwell:Brett said he was going to go out and complete a Super Grand Slam and did it!! He said this trip he hoped to DOUBLE OR TRIPPLE the 14 swords caught on the last auction trip!!:dance::dance: He was in like 4 Magazines when he caught 21 so you may even get to be in print to boot with going on a trip of a lifetime!! Here I am convincing myself to do it again!!! sad_smilesRemember this is for a great cause the chance to change somebodies life and fish with great people, hats off to those who have bid and Brett and Crew offering another trip!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

One thing about Brett, if he said its gonna happen....it willl Sucka!!!!
Best of luck to all. I sure feel very fortunate fishing with him and his awesome crew ones again.:mpd:

DL


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

Im in at 5k.....Who is going with me....I need help reeling!!!!!!!


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

I wish I knew if I could get off work with such short notice. I would love the opportunity to fish on the Booby Trap and help out Rik at the same time.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bblaker said:


> *Im in at 5k.....Who is going with me....I need help reeling!!!!!!!*


*Sweet !!!!!* * Less than 30 minutes left !!! Time to Get Tight Suckas !!!!! Capt. Ahab :dance:*


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Put me down for 5K, I will go with you and help reel.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

[SIZE=3 said:


> *dlbpjb;4277995]Put me down for 5K, I will go with you and help reel.[/*[/SIZE]QUOTE]
> *COOL!!! 15 Minutes Left.... :spineyes: Capt. Ahab*


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

5100. Let's go.


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

5200

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

$5250, i am game


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

dlbpjb said:


> $5250, i am game


Me too

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk

5300


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang!!! I hope y'all are that quick to the rod!!! . Let's go gettum!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

NICE yall are some great guys !!! !!!! All in all done.... ??? Any matches ???? Top 3 first shot... Lets Get Tight...


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy cow guys!! Way to go!! FISH ON!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh ya. 5250 for me too. By the way.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Im feeling alot of swords !!!!! do all 3 want to go? We should have more Tightness than 3 will want LOL ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I'm speechless. You guys are amazing.

Thank you Brett for offering up TWO trips to help out Rik and Mary.

Thank you to the top bidders, y'all have helped Rik and Mary more that you will ever know.

Scott


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

Not sure what ended up top bid but I'm in regardless....

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

WOW! Thats awesome! The generosity of the 2cool family never seems to end!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bblaker said:


> Not sure what ended up top bid but I'm in regardless....
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 5250.00 at 12:00 5300.00 at 12:01 Ilike 5300.00 LOL... all great bids and for a great cause... yall 3 pick the last bid and Ill do my best to find as many swords as we can !!!!! Ill talk to Tim and get a couple more packs of leader and lights to divide the LP package if yall like... Those guys are great at LP... Capt. Ahab


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Safe seas and good catching.

GOD Bless the Boobytrap and crew.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Mark down another $16000 for the cause from these awesome bidders and the BOOBYTRAP!!!
Green will be coming your way great people here on this board just great people!!

Josh


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll borrow 50 bucks to make $ 5300 and I'm in!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm in $5300, good night from Angola!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow! You guys are awesome!!! Brett I think you should collect the money and come on out August 21st and personally hand it to Rik at his gathering. You did a fine job sir, thank you very much!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just spoke with Joey, Brandon and PMed with *David in Africa ...* Looks like another great group of guys and can't wait for the trip... I wish Rik and his family the best and prayers are sent from the Holden Family and Booby Trap Crew to help them thru their hard times .... What a great bunch of people here on 2cool and I am very proud to be part of this great site.... Mont thank you for everything without Monts wonderful site www.2coolfishing.com thangs like this could not happen and with it they seem to happen alot.... Get Tight Suckas ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Uh...I'm no world traveler, but Angola sounds pretty far away. Hurry home!!! We can't let Joey and Richie from the first trip put us to shame! We've got a lot to live up to if we want to be in the same league with those boys!! Rik, we will make you proud!!!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome job Fellas!!! Get ready for a trip of a lifetime!! :cheers:

Well done Brett!

Go GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Room For 4??*

Guys - I apologize for this late post but I just got in from offshore and did not have my phone with me. If there is room for 4, I've got another $5,300 that will be added to Rik and Mary's bank account. Brett, I'll give you a call tomorrow to confirm if that is possible. Thanks again to all you guys for stepping up to the plate, not only on this 2nd trip with Capt. Ahab, but for all the donations, auction bidders, legal help, organization, etc., etc. This is what our community and our country needs - people of good will and people who take action and don't sit on the sidelines. Time to get tight !!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, This is awesome........u SUCKA'S r gonna stay tight!!!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CAT TALES said:


> Uh...I'm no world traveler, but Angola sounds pretty far away. Hurry home!!! We can't let Joey and Richie from the first trip put us to shame! We've got a lot to live up to if we want to be in the same league with those boys!! Rik, we will make you proud!!!


Looking forward to it my brother you guys are to kind!!! We will do our best to put you on the fish and hope to have you all begging to get out of the chair lol... Or the stand up we use at night .... This entire group of threads has been incredible watching do many people come together to help someone many do not even know... I just finally got to read the play by play thread from the start .... Thank you fellas for doing the updates that was cool! Thank everyone for their replies on there too with the exception of the two post right together there that Chase This B and new first time poster put up ... But that just shows there is always 1 or 2 in the crowd I hope that doesnt discourage Big Papa and Fish Tails from wanting to do the update on this trip... It looks like a lot of people liked it and the buyers and myself enjoyed it as well... It's time to Get Tight Suckas and y'all have a couple of really good anglers to follow  (wampum and Angler Joe)... See y'all soon !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buzzard bill said:


> Guys - I apologize for this late post but I just got in from offshore and did not have my phone with me. If there is room for 4, I've got another $5,300 that will be added to Rik and Mary's bank account. Brett, I'll give you a call tomorrow to confirm if that is possible. Thanks again to all you guys for stepping up to the plate, not only on this 2nd trip with Capt. Ahab, but for all the donations, auction bidders, legal help, organization, etc., etc. This is what our community and our country needs - people of good will and people who take action and don't sit on the sidelines. Time to get tight !!


 Give me a ring Bill....... Capt. Ahab


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Cat Tales, yes it is a bit away but then again I am just across the pond and a lil south. Its only a 14hr flight. I am doing my best to get home and right now feet on the ground in the Houston 30 Aug. After that I am free for the next 28 days, give me a time and place, then we can get TIGHT!

Joey and Richie did set the bar pretty high, but that just gives us a place to start!

Just wanted to give another shout out to Capt. Ahab and his crew for all they have done, I am proud to be given the oppturnity to help and in the end we did a good thing! I personnelly have never met Rik or his family but from what I have read, I am glad to of helped and look forward to meeting them. 


David


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Very special Fellas!!:cheers:


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

This is amazing how people can come together to help someone out like this way to go. to bad the country cant get together like this. you guy r the best. 
Bret you r one stand up guy man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Incredible!!!!!!! 

>e


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

Im pretty sure every day will be the longest day of my life until i get to step on the BOOBY TRAP!!!!!!


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Awesom Brett and Fish Tales*

Brett, thanks for doing this for RJ. They really appreciate it

I hope Fish Tales gets to go on the Booby Trap one of these days. The man can fish and he's a great guy. He wants a sword badly!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bblaker said:


> Im pretty sure every day will be the longest day of my life until i get to step on the BOOBY TRAP!!!!!!


Time for Tightness !!! The longer I am land locked the madder I get at them !!!! It is time to GET TIGHT SUCKAS !... We leave none to the others this trip and put a hole in the left corner of every swords mouth within 30 miles of the Booby Trap :dance: !!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

MakoT said:


> Brett, thanks for doing this for RJ. They really appreciate it
> 
> I hope Fish Tales gets to go on the Booby Trap one of these days. The man can fish and he's a great guy. He wants a sword badly!


We will get Josh out there with us soon and we will prob get him a sword or 2 or 20 or ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

I share the same sentiment, you have no idea! I am more than ready!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

MakoT said:


> Brett, thanks for doing this for RJ. They really appreciate it
> 
> I hope Fish Tales gets to go on the Booby Trap one of these days. The man can fish and he's a great guy. He wants a sword badly!





broadonrod said:


> We will get Josh out there with us soon and we will prob get him a sword or 2 or 20 or ... Capt. Ahab


Josh is on top of his fishing game, He has the gear, the knowledge and most of all he's a great crew member :cheers:. I'm sure Capt. Ahab will have him begging to get out of the chair :wink:.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Thanks Fellas!!!*



MakoT said:


> Brett, thanks for doing this for RJ. They really appreciate it
> 
> I hope Fish Tales gets to go on the Booby Trap one of these days. The man can fish and he's a great guy. He wants a sword badly!





broadonrod said:


> We will get Josh out there with us soon and we will prob get him a sword or 2 or 20 or ... Capt. Ahab





nelson6500 said:


> Josh is on top of his fishing game, He has the gear, the knowledge and most of all he's a great crew member :cheers:. I'm sure Capt. Ahab will have him begging to get out of the chair :wink:.


Matt and Tommy thank you for your words.:cheers::cheers:
I can gaurntee you that my arm will be wanting out of that chair!!!
I will do my best to crank till it wont crank no more!! :biggrin::biggrin:
I was lucky enough to win the LP so I do not always have to hand crank them in but on the BOOBYTRAP my a** will do whatever is needed to put as many in the boat as we can.:smile:
Brett you are an awesome individual for doing and sharing what you do with others when you do not have to props to ya Brotha!!!:texasflag
Looking forward to fishing on THE BOOBYTRAP!
I am ready to GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Wore out Arms??*

Fish Tails, I can Garantee you, your arms will not tire merely Due to the Adrenaline of Being on the Hottest Boat in the world. I did Not tire and could have gone another 20 swords (or so i think) Because of that Non Stop RUSH. Call me Nut's or Just Crazy but thats the way I felt.
It's a Rush..and it go's on and on and on. The Only thing that almost sucked was, I almost caused a coffe accident...So "Do Not Leave The Coffee Pot Out of the Sink". LOL.
Adrenaline...Pure and Simple... 
And then when it's over.....You Catch the Sword Flu and Cannot shake it...It's like a Disease....Just ask Wopam and Angler Joe....
"GET TIGHT SUCKA"


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Disease.....It is called "Get Tight Sucka":biggrin:

Good luck! Always a good time aboard the Booby trap!

DL


----------

